# Crankcase oil Ford 1510



## RichZ (Mar 18, 2011)

Never mind...


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

RichZ said:


> Can anyone tell me the type of crankcase oil for a Ford 1510. Thinking like Rotella 15w40????


The best source for that info is the owners manual. You can get one from a NH dealer or on ebay, et al. 

You'll hear a lot of opinion about brands but darn few facts. What you need to use is what the manufacturer recommends in terms of SAE viscosity grade and API classification. All the rest is marketing hype or personal preference.


----------



## Larry1510 (Dec 6, 2010)

I use TSC brand, 15w40 year round. I use it very little in Winter.


----------

